# Cant Find Upgrades....



## DJMystery101 (Sep 4, 2006)

Ok i have been looking for aftermarket stuff for a long time and cant find anything for my 99 Altima. can i get some links for this stuff... its starting to get frustrating.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

if you give some more specific details about what you'd like to know more about (IE: intake, exhaust, interior, exterior....etc) I'm sure people will be more able to help you out.


Darktide


----------



## DJMystery101 (Sep 4, 2006)

see thats just it i am looking for everything. i have had no luck with intake, exhaust, interior, exterior, or engine performance.


----------



## 2000SE-R (Dec 7, 2007)

stillen 4 to 1 header 
nismo intake 
i have custom exhaust 2.25
ground control coilovers 
Kyb or tokico shocks


if 5 spd.
shoft shifter - nismo
motor mount inserts - Taz's on nissanclub
suspension teqh rear sway bar
front strut


----------



## steven8439 (Dec 23, 2007)

This is the web sit I have always used and there good/reliable.
Auto Car Performance Parts | Auto Accessories | Aftermarket Auto Parts


----------

